

Time Zones Explained - RayVace
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-12849630

======
pinko
This is a nitpick, but the first sentence bothers me. Theoretically, the world
shouldn't be divided into time zones at all, but rather one continuous
timeline, where local noon is always when the sun is at its highest point.

I don't actually object to timezones (I'm not nuts!), and they do discuss
local mean time later on -- but for a piece trying to explain them, it seems
odd that it starts by arbitrarily positing 24 equal 1-hour timezones as the
most "natural" time.

